# [CLOSED] Claudia is giving out the Ironwood Dresser DIY!



## Saah (Apr 8, 2020)

She stopped, sorry to everyone who couldn't get in in time!

Hi everyone! I have no idea when she started, but Claudia is giving out DIY recipes for that elusive Ironwood Dresser! Tips are appreciated but not needed.

Edit: Since traffic is awful, I'm going to try and make a queue in turnip-exchange. Let me know if this doesn't work for some reason!

Please leave once you get the recipe so other people can come in!

Edit: just so I don't have to guide everyone, Claudia's house is south, all the way east (your right when you exit the airport), on the beach.


----------



## swagdra (Apr 8, 2020)

i'll be stopping by!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh man I'll try to stop by but I know by the time I do there will be too many people on the island xD I'll do my best though! Ty!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 8, 2020)

i'll be coming to visit too! <3


----------



## Quack (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ll come over!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 8, 2020)

Count me in if you don't mind


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 8, 2020)

I'll come over as well


----------



## Quack (Apr 8, 2020)

Ah man, I can’t get through


----------



## knv924 (Apr 8, 2020)

I want to come but it's full but I will try again in a few!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 8, 2020)

I'll try to swing by in a bit when it's less crowded !


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 8, 2020)

im coming


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm gonna come in a bit


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 8, 2020)

Thankyou! The traffic was crazy but I managed to get it  Left a present by the airport.


----------



## Pickler (Apr 8, 2020)

I am trapped and cannot leave  so much traffic.

Edit: got out lol. Tysm!


----------



## texas toast (Apr 8, 2020)

I'll try to stop by if I can!


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 8, 2020)

I wanna try to get in, but I don't want to interfere with people trying to leave


----------



## mychelles (Apr 8, 2020)

I would like to swing by as well!


----------



## Ozark (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah that was crazy traffic but I got it! Thanks!


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow, that felt like trying to snag concert tickets, but I made it. From what I could see, your island looks very nice.


----------



## LilMochi (Apr 8, 2020)

I‘m currently at your island, and left you a tip before I went in. Thanks so much for opening your doors. Beautiful island btw!!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2020)

Ohhh, I wanna go. Hopefully I will get in lol


----------



## Sassy (Apr 8, 2020)

thank you so much!! leaving bells by claudia's place! 2 bags of 99k <3


----------



## Aliya (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you for letting me come by! Left a tip and feedback for you.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Tysm. I dropped some nuggets too. Ty


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2020)

I'll be comin by, thanks for the offer!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2020)

I managed to get in with no problem and I was surprised. Thank you again <3 <3 <3 Lovely island!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm gonna stop by in a couple minutes if I can ;;


----------



## beebs (Apr 8, 2020)

Hope to make it!


----------



## Deca (Apr 8, 2020)

OMG would love to come!!


----------

